# Oversized Matting Options?



## LittleMike (Jul 7, 2013)

I have a 10 shot panorama that I'm looking at producing fairly large (approx. 24" x 65") and am having trouble finding matting options. My employer wants to hang it in his show room (high-end custom cabinetry and moulding shop) to showcase some of the local scenery and possibly start to sell some of my prints from that location. I have always done everything in the framing process from building/custom finishing the frames, to mounting the photo and cutting the mat. The only step I don't personally do is cut the glass, which I order from a local company. The single biggest problem I am having is locating mat board large enough to do some of my panoramas.

Where do you usually order your mats from? In the past, I've usually just bought them as needed from a chain store in town, but they only carry up to 32"x40", as well as being on the expensive side. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## grafxman (Jul 9, 2013)

A google search gives this:

Sources for Extra Large Mats and Framing supplies

It's an old posting but you can try it. There are many businesses listed there. Maybe a few of them are still in business. If not that forum looks promising for you.


----------



## KmH (Jul 9, 2013)

What grade of mat board are you wanting? 

General purpose mat, pH balanced, acid free, or conservation/museum grade?

4-ply, 6-ply or 8-ply?

Bigger then 32" x 40" would be a custom order from these guys - Custom Framing Wholesale ? Picture Framing Supplies, Framing Tools, Matboard, Picture Frame Glass, Foamboard


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 9, 2013)

I've gotten materials from  Lumiere Photo | Print, Publish, Present, Preserve in Rochester NY; I think they have custom mats but I'm not sure about sizes available.


----------



## painterskip (Jul 13, 2013)

Unless you can find in locally, most places want you to order a case of the oversized matt board. And even at that, it's 40" x 60" usually. 

Since you said that you've matted and framed stuff previously, I'd consider covering some sort of substrate with a fabric. I've done this before, but I used matt board and they were no longer than 60". You could find a plastic supply distributor and order a sheet of something like expanded polyurethane, which is relatively cheap and easy to cut. (unlike plexi). The sheets come in something like 50" x 100" and it can be rolled. Then use spray adhesive to adhere the fabric. 
Or use something like thin plywood from Lowes or Home Depot. You could even cut a 'mat' out of that and cover with the fabric. I've done that before. 
I use Farco Plastics and they have places all over the country. 
Good luck


----------

